# Tesamorelin for Fat Loss...



## Allhail Ragnar

Hey guys - I'm looking to hear from anyone who has used Tesamorelin for fat loss. As I understand, it specifically targets VAT around the belly.

1. If you've used it, what's been your experience?
2. Recommendation for high quality Sponsor?


----------



## odin

I like tesamorelin but I would go with a low dose of hgh over it. It's not cheap either and you could get a good quality generic hgh for the same price. Although if you want to try something different it's worth trying out.


----------



## odin

Allhail Ragnar said:


> Hey guys - I'm looking to hear from anyone who has used Tesamorelin for fat loss. As I understand, it specifically targets VAT around the belly.
> 
> 1. If you've used it, what's been your experience?
> 2. Recommendation for high quality Sponsor?



Did you end up trying it?


----------



## swave

odin said:


> Did you end up trying it?



No, never did.


----------



## ASHOP

swave said:


> No, never did.



Although I wouldn't rule out trying Tesamorelin I would think your money would be better spent on some quality HGH.


----------



## AGGRO

I know someone who loved tesamorelin but I always go with hgh over peps. I might try more peps in the future though. I have heard it's great for fatloss.


----------

